# Old World Tarantulas



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Your favourites please (pics welcome)

Also what is the best species for a begginer?

I do have tarantulas but I havent had them long. 

I have a G.rosea, a 1.5in? GBB, and I just bought an adult panama red rump.

Thanks for any replys!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a very small P. murinus (OBT) sling and a juvenile cobalt blue, neither of which I ever see :lol2:

Apart from that I only have New World spiders but that is soon to change


----------



## squaddie (Aug 3, 2008)

King Baboon!

I don't really think many Old World tarantulas are suitable for beginners.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

So whats the slowest least aggresive one?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

To be honest as long as you do your research and are pretty confident then why not get one. Ive only ever kept three T,s and i now have a king baboon and a T.apophysis. I did my research and am relatively confident.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

squaddie said:


> King Baboon!
> 
> I don't really think many Old World tarantulas are suitable for beginners.


Why not??? They aren't that difficult to work with! :lol2:
If you really like a species, old world or new, as long as you know how it's likely to behave, and have a little confidense, get it


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a chilobrachys fimbriata. It create massive sheets of webbing and has made a huge burrow under some cork bark. The spider is very fast but generally just runs back into it's burrow when disturbed. Not looking forward to rehoming it!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It's well known that GBBs cannot be kept in the same house as Old World spiders. If you are getting an OW, you'd best give your GBB to me for its own safety :lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

on of my faaaaves! I miss her, she was a big girl 

not for beginners though! I love lividums as well, sexy bitches that they are :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

MissMoose said:


> on of my faaaaves! I miss her, she was a big girl
> 
> not for beginners though! I love lividums as well, sexy bitches that they are :flrt:


my lividum is a sexy pet hole lol


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Get a P.Murinus , heres a pic of a golden starburst on my dads face ,

Golden Starburst Baboon - Arachnoboards


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

*silly question* wats an old world species?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Old World is one that comes from Africa or Asia - New World is America, either north or south.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

oh rite thank you


----------



## gazganoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Old world spiders flick hair from their abdomens ,New world spiders dont which in turn makes them more likley to bite in defense, also old world spiders have more toxic venom, so as long as you are ok with this, go for it , gazganoo.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice picture.

What colour phase is that??

:2thumb:


----------



## gazganoo (Mar 29, 2009)

wow thats a fab looking T, i love it,  gazganoo.


----------



## gazganoo (Mar 29, 2009)

:lol2.s your dad is a brave man,  gazganoo.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Old World is one that comes from Africa or Asia - New World is America, either north or south.


Asia, Africa and Europe


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

so why cant you have old world and new world in the same house? or was that someone just being silly?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Someone being silly  I have a mixture of both! Gotta love old worlds though!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

gazganoo said:


> *NEW WORLD* spiders flick hair from their abdomens, *OLD WORLD* spiders dont which in turn makes them more likley to bite in defense, also old world spiders *TEND TO* have more toxic venom, so as long as you are ok with this, go for it *AND SEND ALL MONIES AND SPIDERZ TO PH0BIA PLZ* , gazganoo.


*slaps the back of head* Fixed for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also, not all flick bristles, some apply them with pressure (ie, some Avicularia sp.). 

Basically, spider defense _tends_ to go like this (loosely):

*New World:*
_Run ---> Flick hairs ---> Run ---> Rear ---> Bite_

*Old World:*
_Run ---> Run ---> Rear ---> Bite_

Old worlders are fine, just don't corner them and be aware that they're more prone to running than most New Worlders. Of course, the above isn't always true... many Aphonopelma moderatum keepers will state (Rear ---> Bite ---> Run) 

My first tarantula was a _Pterinochilus chordatus _(sold as a _P.murinus_... >.>) and I've never had any issues with her or any of my Old Worlders.

It's just a little more thought required.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I tend to find some of them run, then suddenly stop running and turn to rear, this is when you stick the cricket tub over them and try to put them back in the tank :lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

harpactirinae in general, pterinochilus specifically


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Someone being silly  I have a mixture of both! Gotta love old worlds though!


twas me :lol2: trying to convince everyone to give me their GBBs


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

id love a GBB, but ive never seen any advertised :bash:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

There was one on Spider Shop recently... If it's still there in a few days... it's mine.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> There was one on Spider Shop recently... If it's still there in a few days... it's mine.


I havent seen it on there, and I checked today


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Tamz said:


> I havent seen it on there, and I checked today


Darn it...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamz said:


> I havent seen it on there, and I checked today


bound to be some at BTS hun, and we can collect you en route if you still want to go.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> bound to be some at BTS hun, and we can collect you en route if you still want to go.


Yes please!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:

I'd really appreciate that :notworthy:

It is on a sunday, right?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Yes please!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> I'd really appreciate that :notworthy:
> 
> It is on a sunday, right?


yup Sunday May 17th.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> yup Sunday May 17th.


Cool, let me know what you'd like towards petrol :2thumb:

How much do you think i'll need to take to get a GBB? :mf_dribble:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> yup Sunday May 17th.


Shiznit, I'd forgotten! Better hold onto my student loan! 

:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They are not that expensive. I paid £10 for a 4cm sling recently. It's just they are popular, so tend to sell out quickly.

I have 3 now, one male juvenile, one female large sling and one unsexed smaller sling, so hopefully (fingers crossed) in a couple of years I might have GBB babeeeees :no1:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> They are not that expensive. I paid £10 for a 4cm sling recently. It's just they are popular, so tend to sell out quickly.
> 
> I have 3 now, one male juvenile, one female large sling and one unsexed smaller sling, so hopefully (fingers crossed) in a couple of years I might have GBB babeeeees :no1:


Ok I cant get anything too small, as ive no experience with slings, and dont wana kill it :gasp:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Ok I cant get anything too small, as ive no experience with slings, and dont wana kill it :gasp:


Slings aren't too bad. Just mist them 3 times a week and keep their enclosure in a warm environment about 75-80 F. I've not had too much trouble with 'em, and I'm talking about .5 - 1cm slings here (my largest is only just over 1cm).


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GBBs are tough as old boots anyway.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> GBBs are tough as old boots anyway.


Second only to P.murinus... those spiders are made of steel, I swear it.
A.geniculata are fairly tough too


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

cervantes said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> What colour phase is that??
> 
> :2thumb:


That is my Tarantula , Her name is Darmasinat , Shes a P.murinus gold morph , ( GOLDEN STARBURST BABOON ) .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Second only to P.murinus... those spiders are made of steel, I swear it.
> A.geniculata are fairly tough too


I have a tiny P. murinus which I haven't seen since i got it! And I have a juvie A. genic coming next week sometime :2thumb: - can't wait as they are one of my favourite-looking T's.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> GBBs are tough as old boots anyway.


So id be ok with a sling?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

well my "slings" were on the large side when I got them, over an inch legspan, but they do grow quite fast. They are usually incredibly greedy and never refuse a meal. In fact I have put my female on a diet as I hadn't realised how fat she'd got until I saw her out of her web the other day :gasp: her bum was enormous, and she's not pre-moult either.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi there Tamz , so your looking for an old world Tarantula . : ) 

Heres a few you should go for , 

_Citharischius crawshayi (GET ADULT FEMALE)_
Pterinochilus murinus ( Any Morph )
Haplopelma Livdium ( Wont see at all so easy to look after )
Haplopelma Minax ( Pure Evil Tarantula ) 
Haplopelma schmidti (Lovely Looking Tarantula )
*Singapore blue , Lampropelma violaceopes , Must have *
*Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata)
Indian Ornamental (Poecilotheria regalis)*


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Hi there Tamz , so your looking for an old world Tarantula . : )
> 
> Heres a few you should go for ,
> 
> ...


any pics of the above?
:blush:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Haplopelma schmidti (Lovely Looking Tarantula )


Where from? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I would not go for spiderling until uv kept tarantulas for edleast a mounth , but ya there pritty easy to keep , Just keep them in small spiderling pots spray half the side of the pot wet other dry , feed every 3 days , keep changeing pot sizes eatch time they grow , : )


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Why does she have to wait a month? Spiderling care is easy :?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

ok il find pics for all my take a bit : )


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Why does she have to wait a month? Spiderling care is easy :?


I was gonna say lol!!

Ive kept tarantulas for many years, ive just come back to the hobby after not having them for a while : victory:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

btw all the t's you listed are VERY aggressive, and one has very potent venom :gasp:

I dont want to keep a tarantula that im petrified of opening the lid to drop food in!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

King Baboon 
http://www.tarantulaguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/king-baboon-tarantula.jpg

Pterinochilus murinus
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w290/wtfwtf90/P_murinus001.jpg

Haplopelma Livdium 
http://www.minaxtarantulas.se/artiklar/lividum/Image3.jpg

Haplopelma Minax
http://www.arachnopets.com/images/timages/hminaxc.jpg

Haplopelma schmidti
http://www.tarantulas.cz/fotky/pavouci/Haplopelma schmidti female.jpg

Singapore Blue
http://www.southernspiderworks.com/photogallery/Singapore Blue.jpg

*Ornamental Baboon *
http://www.arachnopets.com/images/timages/hmaculata01.jpg

*Poecilotheria regalis*
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/gal-P.regalis.jpg


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Tamz said:


> I was gonna say lol!!
> 
> Ive kept tarantulas for many years, ive just come back to the hobby after not having them for a while : victory:


 
Sorry i dident no , But all of these are easy to keep , and they wont hurt you unless you do something stupid , : )


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

i would love a Singapore Blue.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> i would love a Singapore Blue.


Ya you should see my female shes a bute with blues and purples on her , he.. he..


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Ya you should see my female shes a bute with blues and purples on her , he.. he..


What are they like? caresheets arent helpful and often show a different spider!!:gasp:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Well , Singapore Blue , they are Pritty much one of my only tarantulas that i wont handle as well as my haplopelma minax and livdium , il hold any of my baboons , or other haplopelmas , even hold my centipedes , these are just to look at , its better not to handle any tarantula , not to say all of these tarantulas have bad tempers , but my one has , she raizes up at anything that gos near her , runs like hell if shes starteled and will fight if she has to , There not to hard to look after , spray daily feed once a week , always use tongs , See you whant to get a female as they are the only ones that get blue and purple colors , as males grow up to have a greenish gray abought them , females are harder to get because out of evry 5 spiderlings there is 1 female and 4 males , also singapore blue juveniles are gray in color with orange hairs , There not that active tarantulas myn just sits there all day but lovely to look at . I think there exspensive as i payed £40.00 for a juvenile . They are arboreal Tarantulas. 
And i dont no but i would expect that she has bad venom : ( 
Heres a link to some of my pics of her . Female
My Female Singapore Blue (Lampropelma violaceopes) - The B.T.S Tarantula Community Board


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Sorry i dident no , But all of these are easy to keep , and they wont hurt you unless you do something stupid , : )


:lol2: Hmmm try telling that to my schmidti, he is mental


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Meh, theyr ok, but can be very tempermental. iv held my old AF s on occasions.
about 3 or 4 different specimens in the pics iirc



Stunning spiders after a molt... 









IF you get to see them, a comfortable blue will be one out of sight... and they can stay out of sight most of the time. Which has made me become really bored of the adults, they are very reclusive and just lost my attention tbh.








Even this was a rare sight of them.

The older the female, the darker, less impressive the blue is.









Dont expect them to be so blue in the flesh, you will see it, but only from certain angles, generally itl look a very dark blue to your eyes.
Bright light, such as a cameras flash bring it up well...

Also for most of the molt cycle, they look rather drab compared to fresh molt


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

He... he.. True they are nuts , sadly i lost one of my little schmidti's lately , : (


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous spiders (Cam is it????) :no1:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Gorgeous spiders (Cam is it????) :no1:


 aye and thanks
sold them now though didnt have much choice..but were one of the first species to go, just because they wer so dull as adults.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awww :sad: Still keep tarantulas dont you??


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

gotta love the lividums 
this is Lilith my hap lividum


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

C.Crawshayi most likely.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok just to clarify with regards to the spiders you listed, at no point have I made reference to handling them

I just said I dont want something in my house that im petrified of

My chaco, she is not to be handled, because I dont see the point of it unless I need to get her out to check her over, or move to another enlosure. Yes I have a pic of her on my hand, but that was the day I got her, and was putting her into her home

I dont feel the need to handle her, nor would I with the others you listed. 

But again, I do not want something in my house that im truly scared of. To me that is pointless


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

There's little reason to fear any of the Old World species with careful keeping.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> There's little reason to fear any of the Old World species with careful keeping.


I know, and I know that if done properly that no harm can happen, however when you read about the potency of the venom in a few that were listed it does make you less inclined to want to keep that species, no matter how pretty they are


----------



## crocsrule (Apr 8, 2009)

Tamz said:


> btw all the t's you listed are VERY aggressive, and one has very potent venom :gasp:
> 
> I dont want to keep a tarantula that im petrified of opening the lid to drop food in!


what one has the potent venom so i dont buy that and does anyone have a care sheet and a estimate at the price of a juvi of the jet black one


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

crocsrule said:


> what one has the potent venom so i dont buy that and does anyone have a care sheet and a estimate at the price of a juvi of the jet black one


H.Minax?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a caresheet on this forum for H.albostriatum. Same as the H.minax and H.lividum.

Tamz, then keep something like a _Pterinochilus chordatus_


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Straight horned baboon or whatever?
I've heard there quite good for people new to OW T's.

Also i've heard regalis are good for your first pokie?


-Hides knowing someones going to correct me and laugh.-


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Regalis is indeed the best pokie.

Personally, I'd recommend a Pterinochilus over a Poecilotheria at first, arboreals are always a little more tricky.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I have a caresheet on this forum for H.albostriatum. Same as the H.minax and H.lividum.
> 
> Tamz, then keep something like a _Pterinochilus chordatus_


Thats one sexy T:2thumb:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> H.Minax?


Yes the black one is a

Thailand Black ( Haplopelma Minax )


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

P.Lugardi is nicer than Chordatus though Tamz.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Straight horned baboon or whatever?
> I've heard there quite good for people new to OW T's.
> 
> Also i've heard regalis are good for your first pokie?
> ...


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

P. Murinus, and H. Lividium, L. Parahybana. My old world T knowledge doesnt go much further...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

L. para is New World  it's from Brazil.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> L. para is New World  it's from Brazil.


I thought it may be  but it was worth a pop lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## crocsrule (Apr 8, 2009)

is the tieland black (i no the spellings wrong) make a good first t and does anyone have a good care sheet for one


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

crocsrule said:


> is the tieland black (i no the spellings wrong) make a good first t and does anyone have a good care sheet for one


Heres a Caresheet . 

Thailand Black Tarantula Care Sheet 

They have lots of good caresheets . 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## crocsrule (Apr 8, 2009)

cheers jon

sounds like the T version of me lol


----------

